# My yorkie diagnosed with Kidney failure--prayers and advice



## Littlefootsmama

Hi,

I just found out on Friday that my eleven year old Yorkie, Lily, has kidney
failure. We took her in because she was losing weight and hair--thinking it was
a thyroid related issue, but the blood panel came back showing kidney failure.
The vet said the normal level is between 10-31 and Lily's was at 194..

Right now Lily is hospitalized for three days at the vets office and getting an
internal IV done to try to flush her system and bring down whatever level is
related to her Kidneys (I can't remember the name right now... it is so
overwhelming). They are also putting her on a low protein, high fat diet. 

The vet is just puzzled because she said with kidney failure Lily shouldn't have
any desire to eat and should be eating sickly, but she isnt and she is eating
well. I'm not complaining-- those are all good signs! She told me she is going
to do a urinalysis to try to figure out the percentage of her kidney function,
but I haven't heard anything on that yet.

The vet is suppose to call me tomorrow to give me an update on how she is doing.
I could just really use your prayers, this was extremely unexpected and a really
hard time for me right now...

Also, I know we have a lot of experienced pet owners on here, so if anyone has had any experience with their pets suffering from this any advice or knowledge would be appreciated. 

Thank you..


----------



## Rainy

Praying for you and Lily, Autumn. I hope you can get some promising news on this and some helpful answers. I PM-ed some people I know that have had health problems with their animals, but I don't know if they have had this particular bit of experience. HUGS.


----------



## shetland

I am so sorry Autumn. You know I will pray for your little girl.


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Thank you so much Rainy; I really appreciate your help and support. 

Thanks Shetland; she can use all the prayers she can get right now. It is really appreciated.


----------



## hanhan27

Big hugs to you & yours... It sounds like Lily is a fighter, which is most definitely a good thing! I've been in a similar overwhelming situation after getting a diagnosis from the vet about a beloved furry friend. It isn't easy, but the most important thing right now is to be there for Lily. I don't pray, but all the positive energy I can muster up will be sent your way. <3


----------



## Christemo

<3.

Did your vet mention anything about high blood pressure medication to "soften" the load on the kidneys? My Gidget has Polycystic Kidney Disease and my vet said keeping her BP 100% under control can help take some of the strain on them.

Wishing you two the best. <3


----------



## Lilysmommy

Don't have much advice to give, unfortunately, but I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts and sending all my good thoughts to Lily. Let us know how she does.


----------



## zorropirate

Autumn I am so sorry to hear this!!

Unfortunately I have no experience with kidney issues(although Max is on diuretic medication for his heart condition and we have to monitor how well his kidneys are functioning a few times a year with tests). We have experience though with thyroid, lung, heart, intestinal,strokes, diabetes... with White Socks and Max.  

The only words or thoughts I might have though that both Max and White Socks have defied test results themselves and bounced back to amaze our team of vets... 

Make sure you go and visit Lily multiple times a day. Once when Max was in his bubble they said he was giving up, until I started coming in to see him and he fought so hard and turned things around. 

Try some of the yahoo forums/groups, I belong to a few groups just for cats with heart and lung issues and they were life savers recommending specific medications that they all found had the least amount of side effects, which cost a little more, but really was worth it. My vets were impressed and said they wouldn't have thought of some of them as they were new and expensive, but that they did make the most sense. 

HUGS!!

Jess (Max, Tess, Annie, & Chloe!)


----------



## shetland

Any word from Autumn?


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your positive thoughts and prayers. They are really appreciated. 
Also, thank you for some of the helpful advice; tomorrow afternoon I am going to pick her up from the hospital, and I have a list of questions to ask the vet, including if she needs blood pressure medicine-- thanks Christe!

Jess-- Thank you for the encouragement story about your experiences. That really helps me keep hope that she could live a good life for awhile longer even with this condition. I am doing my best to stay positive and keep faith. 

The vet called me this morning and she said Lily is doing better today than she was yesterday, which is good news! She ate the new food with interest and didn't get sick, like she did yesterday. She is also going potty and having normal stools. However, she did do a urinalysis and that test in addition to the blood test definitely confirmed that it is renal failure. She said her urine was not very concentrated at all. I'm not really sure exactly what that means, but I will be asking for specifics about the progression of this tomorrow when I pick her up. 

Again, thank you all for your support during this extremely difficult time. 
Autumn & Lily


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh, I hope Lily recovers. I'll pray for you two.


----------



## Littlefootsmama

It is with a heavy, heartbroken heart that I tell you that I had to let my beloved best friend, Lily, go today. She declined extremely fast and I strongly question the treatment done this weekend at the vet's office. However, I do feel that she was suffering from more than kidney failure. I think she may have had undiagnosed heart disease, which may have contributed to the kidney failure. Her entire quality of life declined in a matter of four days and I just couldn't allow her to suffer, no matter how badly I need her.

Thank you for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers
RIP my angel<3 1/12/01-2/07/12


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oh Autumn, I'm so sorry.  I'll continue keeping you and your family in my thoughts. *HUGS* RIP Lily, watch over your mama from the Rainbow Bridge. We're all glad you're no longer in pain. <3


----------



## shetland

I am so very sorry Autumn. I know how much she means to you and how dearly you love her. I have asked my beautiful Skeeter to show the newest angel about. He will treat her as a little sister. They are always with us Autumn. As long as we continue to think about them, they will never really die.


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Thank you Lilysmommy.



shetland said:


> I am so very sorry Autumn. I know how much she means to you and how dearly you love her. I have asked my beautiful Skeeter to show the newest angel about. He will treat her as a little sister. They are always with us Autumn. As long as we continue to think about them, they will never really die.


Thank you, shetland. This is probably one of the worst things I've ever had to do or go through. I'm just at a complete loss. Tell Skeeter thank you and thank you also for the comforting words.


----------



## LarryT

So sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## zorropirate

I am so sorry. 

 Hugs.


----------



## Rainy

Oh, Autumn. I'm so sorry for your loss. Lily is a beautiful girl and I know how much she meant to you. Wow.  I'm not usually speechless. I'm just so sorry. HUGS.

Rainy, Harvey and Izzy


----------



## MomLady

Dear Autumn,

I am so sorry to hear of Lily's passing. My thoughts are with you.

Hugs,

Donna


----------



## Nancy

I'm sorry Autumn. She very well could have had more issues going on. Kidney disease leads to other complications, heart being one of them. Hugs


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh, I'm so sorry  She is happy and healthy now over the rainbow bridge. Hugs to you from me and Regina <3


----------



## PJM

I was so sorry to read about Lily. I know your heart is broken. I wish we could take some of the pain away. I'll be thinking of you.


----------

